# £1000 to spend on C2W scheme... Bike advice please..



## toeknee (2 Nov 2014)

Hello everyone,

As per title, I have £1000 to spend on a road bike, now in other posts I have been putting the cube peloton sl 2015 at the top of my list, but on visiting a few bike shops today, they all said that the components are amazing, but the,frames are not that good ( please correct me if they ar wrong. ) , so I seem to be back to square one with my selection. I have been looking at the Dale synapse, but a bit unsure about the disc brakes, also been looking at the cadd8. Two of the bike shops pointed me towards the Scott speedster 10 2015, which looks nice. But at the end of the day I'm totally confused again now, so call on the experience of fellow cc'ers to give me some options / opinions
Either alloy or carbon.
On suitable steeds for me. This is an early 50th present off my wife..... 
If I knew how to post links to bikes I would , but sorry I dont. 

Regards 

Tony


----------



## bpsmith (2 Nov 2014)

Last year, the go to C2W bike was the Defy 1, without a doubt. It offered a good all round build, great frame, great groupset and reviews made it bike of the year.

Not sure how it stacks up this year, with a redesign, but if it's as good as the previous year then it definitely worth a look.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2014)

Have you looked at Planet X?


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> This is an early 50th present off my wife.....


So is this on her C2W scheme or yours?


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2014)

What sort and how much cycling do you do now?


----------



## toeknee (2 Nov 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Have you looked at Planet X?



Yes I did, I wanted the pro carbon, but they take 10% on the cycle scheme, so because of that , I had to have a lower spec bike, so I left that one.



potsy said:


> So is this on her C2W scheme or yours?



No it's on mine, but Mrs t is making the monthly payments.



screenman said:


> What sort and how much cycling do you do now?



My riding consists of riding on country lanes, every week or more if I can.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2014)

My riding consists of riding on country lanes, every week or more if I can.[/QUOTE]

The reason I asked is that from my experience most people who buy on this scheme soon go off the idea of cycling, you could well be one who does not, seeing as you already enjoy it.

On firm I do work for had 9 people buy on this scheme, only one was still using the bike a month later. This came from a reliable source.


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Nov 2014)

I got the boardman team carbon Ltd edition last year. Really recommend it, shame it's from halfords thou! (Poor build and service)


----------



## The Brewer (2 Nov 2014)

I can only get C2W in January or June so I'm starting to look for the next one......don't really need a bike, but still 
DOLAN looking good, just need to get up to Ormskirk for a test ride


----------



## toeknee (2 Nov 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> I got the boardman team carbon Ltd edition last year. Really recommend it, shame it's from halfords thou! (Poor build and service)



I went to halfords today, looking at the team carbon for £999, not one salesperson came near, so I just walked out. But have noticed , carbon frame = lower spec components, so I think I will have alloy = good components.


----------



## toeknee (2 Nov 2014)

The Brewer said:


> I can only get C2W in January or June so I'm starting to look for the next one......don't really need a bike, but still
> DOLAN looking good, just need to get up to Ormskirk for a test ride



I think dolan take a % out of your £1000 aswell.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2014)

Interesting what you say about the Cube frames. The Cube alloy frames have poor unfinished ugly welds but this is just cosmetic so wouldn't affect any performance aspect. Have a look at the Boardman frames for comparison. Cube's money goes on components rather than frame finishing, they likely get them made outside for them, like many manufacturers.


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2014)

The boardman bike was not terribly well reviewed in last months cycling Active


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2014)

Why not just fund the c2w fee out of your own pocket


----------



## toeknee (2 Nov 2014)

Don't have much spare cash vickster to be honest, son at Leeds uni costs a lot. Amongst other things..
I was hoping you would post with the ideal bike for me....


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> I went to halfords today, looking at the team carbon for £999, not one salesperson came near, so I just walked out. But have noticed , carbon frame = lower spec components, so I think I will have alloy = good components.



They aren't salespersons. They are members of staff.


----------



## toeknee (2 Nov 2014)

Sorry...


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> The boardman bike was not terribly well reviewed in last months cycling Active


Which one? Bet I could find some favourable able ones. Cycling weekly gave the Boardman Team 10/10 http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/reviews/road-bikes/boardman-team
I wouldn't put much store in reviews anyway, one mans meat etc.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> They aren't salespersons. They are members of staff.


Would they take umbridge if I called one a "salesperson"?


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2014)

81% I think, the latest team carbon. No access to the magazine though. Probably still in the shops, blue cover I think


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Would they take umbridge if I called one a "salesperson"?



No idea.

But the post was written as if the OP was in a car showroom, or a proper bike shop. He wasn't.


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Which one? Bet I could find some favourable able ones. Cycling weekly gave the Boardman Team 10/10 http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/reviews/road-bikes/boardman-team
> I wouldn't put much store in reviews anyway, one mans meat etc.


You've linked the 2012, not 2015


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2014)

Is there that much difference?


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2014)

No idea, but that's not the one reviewed


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> No idea.
> 
> But the post was written as if the OP was in a car showroom, or a proper bike shop. He wasn't.


But he was in the biggest retailer of bikes in the UK.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> But he was in the biggest retailer of bikes in the UK.



I know. But you don't get the sales patter like other places.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Is there that much difference?



2014 one gets good reviews. There aren't any 2015 models on the Halfords website.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As per title, I have £1000 to spend on a road bike, now in other posts I have been putting the cube peloton sl 2015 at the top of my list, but on visiting a few bike shops today, they all said that the components are amazing, but the,frames are not that good ( please correct me if they ar wrong. ) , so I seem to be back to square one with my selection. I have been looking at the Dale synapse, but a bit unsure about the disc brakes, also been looking at the cadd8. Two of the bike shops pointed me towards the Scott speedster 10 2015, which looks nice. But at the end of the day I'm totally confused again now, so call on the experience of fellow cc'ers to give me some options / opinions
> Either alloy or carbon.
> ...



I presume none of these shops stock Cube?

They are talking utter nonsense. Cube are a decent outfit and make nice well specified bikes at pretty decent price points.

Amongst people I know who ride cubes 1 owns a Peloton and loves it. Two have MTB's and one of those has the living daylights hammered out of it.

No problems reported from anyone.


----------



## toeknee (3 Nov 2014)

The Cube Peloton Pro is great for fitness and leisure use. The SL offers an abundance of highlights, such as the new 11-speed Shimano 105 Compact drive train (with an Ultegra front and rear derailleur), a double crank (50/34) and a wide ratio 11-32 cassette - for a super wide range of riding styles. The stiff and comfortable Mavic Aksium S wheels are great!





I think I've got to go with this beauty...... And a bike fit from the shop aswell.


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> The Cube Peloton Pro is great for fitness and leisure use. The SL offers an abundance of highlights, such as the new 11-speed Shimano 105 Compact drive train (with an Ultegra front and rear derailleur), a double crank (50/34) and a wide ratio 11-32 cassette - for a super wide range of riding styles. The stiff and comfortable Mavic Aksium S wheels are great!
> View attachment 60785
> 
> I think I've got to go with this beauty...... And a bike fit from the shop aswell.



Good choice of bike, the 11-speeds are brill, 105's are bullit proof and a 32 cassette is always worth having.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> The Cube Peloton Pro is great for fitness and leisure use. The SL offers an abundance of highlights, such as the new 11-speed Shimano 105 Compact drive train (with an Ultegra front and rear derailleur), a double crank (50/34) and a wide ratio 11-32 cassette - for a super wide range of riding styles. The stiff and comfortable Mavic Aksium S wheels are great!
> View attachment 60785
> 
> I think I've got to go with this beauty...... And a bike fit from the shop aswell.



You won't go far wrong with that - looks cracking too.


----------



## Cubist (11 Nov 2014)

Nicer in red


----------



## LSAF2011 (12 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> The Cube Peloton Pro is great for fitness and leisure use. The SL offers an abundance of highlights, such as the new 11-speed Shimano 105 Compact drive train (with an Ultegra front and rear derailleur), a double crank (50/34) and a wide ratio 11-32 cassette - for a super wide range of riding styles. The stiff and comfortable Mavic Aksium S wheels are great!
> View attachment 60785
> 
> I think I've got to go with this beauty...... And a bike fit from the shop aswell.



That is a beaut, I went with Planet X this year and got the Pro carbon Sram Rival, it's nice light and very sturdy but no bike fit. It wasn't till after that i'd noticed you could have a bike fit for 1/2 price, boomer


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As per title, I have £1000 to spend on a road bike, now in other posts I have been putting the cube peloton sl 2015 at the top of my list, but on visiting a few bike shops today, they all said that the components are amazing, but the,frames are not that good ( please correct me if they ar wrong. ) , so I seem to be back to square one with my selection. I have been looking at the Dale synapse, but a bit unsure about the disc brakes, also been looking at the cadd8. Two of the bike shops pointed me towards the Scott speedster 10 2015, which looks nice. But at the end of the day I'm totally confused again now, so call on the experience of fellow cc'ers to give me some options / opinions
> Either alloy or carbon.
> ...



At the price you're looking at for C2W eligibility, I'd have said an alloy frame, with a better group / wheelset would be a better idea. most Carbon bikes at the 1000 limit will have skimped on certain components, and the wheelset will not be as good as it could. If you were to get a British Cycling membership, and be willing to put some cash down (probably a hundred quid or so), you could bring the Boardman Carbon Pro into reach of the C2W scheme. This has a much better groupset / wheelset, than the Road Carbon. I'll admit I'm biased, as I bought one last year, but for the money, it's a pretty good VFM piece of kit. I got it from Halfords, then took it to my LBS, to have any build issues sorted for about 30 quid.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Last year, the go to C2W bike was the Defy 1, without a doubt. It offered a good all round build, great frame, great groupset and reviews made it bike of the year.
> 
> Not sure how it stacks up this year, with a redesign, but if it's as good as the previous year then it definitely worth a look.



Which reviews?


----------



## bpsmith (13 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Which reviews?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=defy+1+2013+bike+of+the+year


----------



## maltloaf (13 Nov 2014)

My company is now doing a c2w scheme but only through one supplier. 

You have to buy through the cyclesolutions web site and the choice is a bit limited, especially for £1k. No full carbon choice at all except a Raleigh that's out of stock until Feb 2015. I already have a pretty well specced light alloy bike and it didn't cost me anywhere near £1k so c2w is unfortunately a waste of time in this instance


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Which reviews?



So that's one review, as far as I can make out...


----------



## bpsmith (13 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> So that's one review, as far as I can make out...



Where have you been. The Defy 1 has been widely known as the best at that price point over the past couple of years.

Are you questioning that it's any good or just being awkward? What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Where have you been. The Defy 1 has been widely known as the best at that price point over the past couple of years.
> 
> Are you questioning that it's any good or just being awkward? What point are you trying to make?



I'm questioning what you said about it - "Last year... reviews made it bike of the year". Which they didn't. One review did.

You're giving advice to someone who's about to spend a grand on something, wouldn't it be better to make sure your sourced info is correct?

What does "widely known as the best at that price point" mean anyway? If you mean by reviews, a) they're subjective and b) see above. If you mean by the experience and recommendations on CC, that's not the case.

*

I would have no hesitation recommending a Defy for C2W, it's exactly what I got, although I would advise to get the Defy 2 as it has rack mounts, and spend the balance on a nice upgraded wheelset for summer commutes and leaving the stock wheels for the winters.

That's based on my experience though and not on some mis-remembered reviews or a generalisation of other people's opinions.


----------



## bpsmith (13 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> I'm questioning what you said about it - "Last year... reviews made it bike of the year". Which they didn't. One review did.
> 
> You're giving advice to someone who's about to spend a grand on something, wouldn't it be better to make sure your sourced info is correct?
> 
> ...



All of the above applies to ANY review and/or opinion which could ever be posted in reply to this or any other thread. What a pointless post.

Your recommendation of the Defy 2 assumes that the op would prefer the rack mounts over 105 groupset and the lighter SL frame. Take heed of your own advice maybe?


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> All of the above applies to ANY review and/or opinion which could ever be posted in reply to this or any other thread. What a pointless post.
> 
> Your recommendation of the Defy 2 assumes that the op would prefer the rack mounts over 105 groupset and the lighter SL frame. Take heed of your own advice maybe?



Rather rashly, I assumed that C2W was intending to be a commuter bike and that rack mounts trumped a 105 groupset in the circumstances. Admittedly an assumption.

Yes of course it all applies to any subjective report, however that doesn't alter the fact that you said that reviews had made it bike of the year, and I could only find one such.


----------



## bpsmith (13 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Rather rashly, I assumed that C2W was intending to be a commuter bike and that rack mounts trumped a 105 groupset in the circumstances. Admittedly an assumption.
> 
> Yes of course it all applies to any subjective report, however that doesn't alter the fact that you said that reviews had made it bike of the year, and I could only find one such.



This is getting out of hand now. I agree to disagree.

The Giant site itself states multiple reviews and 2 such awards. The main one being Cycling Plus magazine, which is quite highly regarded. Not the be all and end all, I agree. Reviews are always someone's own conclusions, but the bike of the year is undoubtedly not decided by one person.

There aren't many who think the Defy 1 is not an extremely well built and reliable purchase.

There are other bikes that fit the bill too.


----------



## toeknee (13 Nov 2014)

Surprise suprise, this is the bike I am now getting, 105 11 speed.


----------



## toeknee (13 Nov 2014)

400 2015 Features are:

*Frame*: 6066 Triple butted and formed aluminium frame with flex stays, tapered head tube, smooth welding, and internal cable routing 

*Fork*: Full carbon fork with tapered steerer - Comp 

*Headset*: Big Conoid S-bearing neck pro 

*Bars*: Merida Anatomic Road Oversize 

*Stem*: Merida Pro Carbon face plate - Oversize -5 deg 

*Speed*: 22 

*Front Mech*: Shimano 105 

*Rear Mech*: Shimano 105 

*Shifters* Shimano 105 

*Chainset*: Shimano RS500 50-34

*Bottom Bracket*: Attached

*Cassette*: Shimano CS-5800-11 11-32

*Chain*: FSA F11S

*Front Brake*: Merida Road Pro 

*Rear Brake*: Merida Road Pro 

*Rims*: Fulcrum Racing Sport 

*Front Hub*: Fulcrum Racing Sport 

*Rear Hub*: Fulcrum Racing Sport 

*Spokes*: Fulcrum Racing Sport 

*Tyres*: Maxxis Dolemites 25c Kevlar bead Front Maxxis Dolemites 25c Kevlar bead Rear

*Seatpost*: Merida Carbon


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> Surprise suprise, this is the bike I am now getting, 105 11 speed.
> View attachment 61596



Nice!

Have fun with it.


----------



## toeknee (14 Nov 2014)

Thanks , got my voucher today, so pick bike up mon/tue.


----------



## broady (15 Nov 2014)

Where did you get it from? Looking at joining the c2w scheme.
At the minute I am looking at the giant defy


----------



## bpsmith (15 Nov 2014)

broady said:


> Where did you get it from? Looking at joining the c2w scheme.
> At the minute I am looking at the giant defy



The Giant Defy is a great bike. This is my personal opinion and can't say it had Bike of the Year in at least 2 publications as don't want to start another argument! (See previous posts in this thread).


----------



## broady (15 Nov 2014)

I work for a local authority and when you first look at the c2w scheme it looks like you can only buy from Halfords, but I know that you can buy from other places that sign up for the scheme.
The problem is trying to find places that are signed up


----------



## toeknee (15 Nov 2014)

I bought mine from my friends bike shop, off the rocks cycles in Wallasey wirral.


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2014)

broady said:


> I work for a local authority and when you first look at the c2w scheme it looks like you can only buy from Halfords, but I know that you can buy from other places that sign up for the scheme.
> The problem is trying to find places that are signed up


There are different schemes. If you have a Halfords voucher, they can order bikes for you or you can take the vouchers to a range of independents

Info here with a phone number

http://www.cycle2work.info/siteadvicecentrebrand

And loads of other info on the Halfords C2W site

http://www.cycle2work.info/siteemployeeindex


----------



## david k (17 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> I think dolan take a % out of your £1000 aswell.



why? whats the justification?


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> The Giant Defy is a great bike. This is my personal opinion and can't say it had Bike of the Year in at least 2 publications as don't want to start another argument! (See previous posts in this thread).



Er, well... you can say that because this time you are referring to "the Giant Defy", in which there was a broad range of models and in at least 2 publications some of those models had bike of the year. (Specifically, the Defy 1 and the Defy 3.)

In the other post which we were debating and you gave up on because you couldn't win, you said "the Defy 1" had bike of the year in at least 2 publications. Which it didn't.

I love how this will be seen as petty but come on, let's get the information that we're disseminating correct, otherwise what's the point?

Stu


----------



## adscrim (17 Nov 2014)

david k said:


> why? whats the justification?


 The retailer is charged an admin fee by the service provider - Dolan pass this on to the consumer.


----------



## bpsmith (17 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Er, well... you can say that because this time you are referring to "the Giant Defy", in which there was a broad range of models and in at least 2 publications some of those models had bike of the year. (Specifically, the Defy 1 and the Defy 3.)
> 
> In the other post which we were debating and you gave up on because you couldn't win, you said "the Defy 1" had bike of the year in at least 2 publications. Which it didn't.
> 
> ...



I stopped replying as I simply didn't want to argue! I found it pedantic and boring tbh, much like most people reading it I would imagine.


----------



## broady (17 Nov 2014)

I was told that the company get a16% discount, so reduced stock will be more than the sticker price as the company will be making next to no profit or even a loss.
Said they generally put 10% on sale prices which seemed fair.


----------



## toeknee (20 Nov 2014)

Picked my bike up today.....












Think I'm in love.


----------



## Nicola10 (20 Nov 2014)

Totally annoyed my employer doesnt do any tax free bike schemes, its the local council and all they drone on about is make the place greener, save energy blah blah and they cant even encourage their employees to use bikes instead of cars ;(


----------



## Cycleops (21 Nov 2014)

They certainly don't want anyone to miss the fact it's a Merida. I counted the name sixteen times!


----------



## bpsmith (21 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> They certainly don't want anyone to miss the fact it's a Merida. I counted the name sixteen times!



I wonder if we go and look at any recent big brand model, how they compare branding wise. I suspect my Giant is probably not far off that. Lol.


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2014)

Nicola10 said:


> Totally annoyed my employer doesnt do any tax free bike schemes, its the local council and all they drone on about is make the place greener, save energy blah blah and they cant even encourage their employees to use bikes instead of cars ;(


You might well find that a reduced older model on an interest free credit card works out cheaper - you can pay off at own pace (clearing by end of term), there's no balloon payment and you aren't beholden to the employer in any way


----------



## bpsmith (21 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> You might well find that a reduced older model on an interest free credit card works out cheaper - you can pay off at own pace (clearing by end of term), there's no balloon payment and you aren't beholden to the employer in any way



I did the C2W thing last year and thought exactly the same part way through. The key is buying at the right time in order to get the discount to match the C2W. Even with paying the tax on the balloon payment, the saving is at least 25%, depending on tax bracket, and whether your bike falls above or below £500.

I would want to save a significant saving to buy an older model compared to C2W brand new model. 35% or more, which is hard to find on popular sizes and models.


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't want to commit myself to an employer for 12 months, nor be beholden to a specific supplier / bike. Also I hate paying full price for things if they could be bought for less elsewhere, even if there is a saving which you don't really see from salary sacrifice! Some retailers also whack 10-12% on the price to cover their C2W costs

That said, I doubt I'll ever buy another new bike ready built


----------



## bpsmith (21 Nov 2014)

My C2W was by Halfords. They don't charge any additional fees. The only proviso being that you pay the RRP on any bike they source for you. If there is a sale on bikes they stock, then you get the discount in store though.

For the Defy 1 that I bought, 2013 models were sold out and nobody had the 2014 model on sale as was only a week old when I ordered. Was therefore a no brainer for me. Not many of the new bikes have 25% off, or anything at all most of the time, so works very well with the right provider.

I take @vickster 's point about not buying ready built in fairness.


----------

